# Autobild Artists' Impression of C7 Audi A6 Avant



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We know it's coming, we just don't know when. The Audi A6 is now one of the oldest cars in the Audi fleet and as such it's due for a freshening. And, it won't be just a mild facelift either. When the next new A6 is shown (version C7) Audi's middleweight luxury will migrate to the company's very successful modular MQB platform. Like the A4 before it, a move to MQB is expected to seriously improve the dynamics of the car.

A6 won't be the first "C7" to be shown though. A7 test mules have been popping up most of this year and a final production version could be shown as early as next month with a likely auto show debut in Paris in September. 

So what will the next A6 look like? German automotive magazine Autobild has made a guesstimate that certainly looks handsome enough. Read more about it over at Audiblog.nl after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

